# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Новая версия Foxit Reader

## olejah

29/09/2010 23:46

В новой версии Foxit Reader 4.2.0.928, предназначенной для просмотра PDF-файлов были реализованы функции защиты памяти приложения ASLR и DEP, а также возможность проверки цифровой подписи документа. Кроме того, устранен ряд ошибок вызывающий сбои в работе программы.

uinc.ru

foxitsoftware.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Travoed

Какой он стал наглый этот Foxit . При установке я явно указывал ( снимал галки ) , что не устанавливать AskToolbar , так он всё равно создал в Program Files  папку Ask.com , пытался засунуть от AskToolbar dll в автозагрузку  и прописал  в шедулере задание на обновление AskToolbar . Порядочные программы так не делают . Кстати предидущие версии
так не поступали .

----------


## Travoed

Да ещё эта версия чрезвычайно глючная , по крайней мере в ХР . При запуске вкладки разъезжаются в разные стороны , при выделении текста появляется значок с лупой и если на него попадает курсор  , то приложение вылетает с ошибкой . Короче , даже и не устанавливайте . Самая худшая на сегодняшний день из всех версий .

----------


## Travoed

Оказалось вот в чём дело . Краш вызывает файл русской локализации lang_ru_ru.xml .
Без него всё работает нормально . Связался с техподдержкой Foxit , сообщил им о проблеме . Теперь пусть её решают .

----------

